# Pure Base 600 Airflow - Eure Meinung?



## sCheppeRkiSte (9. Dezember 2018)

Schönen guten Abend allerseits,

da mein flammneuer EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis sich ja verabschiedet hat und ich umtauschen werden muss, möchte ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich zu einem Leistungsstärkeren Kühler greifen und habe in diesem Zug auch den Rest meines Airflows etwas überdacht.
Wie vermutlich die meisten anderen auch, bin ich hinsichtlich meines Airflows auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau:
- möglichst niedrige Temperaturen
- möglichst leise
- möglichst soll das ganze cool aussehen 
Ganz klar gehen für mich aber niedrige Temperaturen vor eine möglichst geringe Geräuschkulisse.

Nach etwas Überlegung bin ich also zu folgenden Schlüssen gekommen:
Der neue CPU Kühler soll ein Thermalright ARO-M14G werden, in der Hoffnung dass dieser nicht die "Probleme" wie der echte Macho Rev. B (der mir optisch besser gefällt) hat, dass er auf AM4 Sockeln leicht locker zu sitzen scheint - schließlich wurde der ARO extra für AMD Sockel gebaut.
In den Deckel soll ein 3er Set Enermax T.B RGB 120 (weil sie so schön leuchten *fg*), die ich anschließend zerlege um sie per DC Lüftersteuerung vom Board zu betreiben (sonst nur Lüftersteuerung über den mitgelieferten Controller). Unabhängig von dem bestechenden Äußeren bin ich der Auffassung, dass sich die Eckdaten wirklich sehen lassen können. 
Im Heck bleibt der 120er Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2.
Da die Frischluftzufuhr nur durch die Front möglich ist, ich hier gegenüber den vier Ausgangslüftern nur drei 120er Lüfter platzieren kann und die Luft nur durch relativ enges Gitter an den Flanken der Front angesaugt werden kann, muss etwas mit viel Druck und genug Fördervolumen für den gewünschten Überdruck her.
Hier sind mir die Blacknoise NB-eLoop S-Series B12-4 ins Auge gefallen - ja, sie sind unter Volllast wieder "sehr laut" mit ihren 34db, aber sowohl der statische Druck als auch die Luftfördermenge sind ziemlich beeindruckend.
Alternativ kämen für die Front auch die NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P in Frage, diese wären wieder einiges leiser (28db), hätten aber auch wieder weniger Druck und Volumen.

Am Ende soll das ganze Aussehen wie in der angefügten Grafik. Dort findet ihr auch nochmal alle Eckdaten sehr detailliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Mir sind ja die Vor- und Nachteile von Über- oder Unterdrucksystemen bekannt, aber niemand redet davon, wie groß der Überdruck sein darf oder sollte. Wie viel ist zu wenig, wie viel ist zu viel? Kann man das prozentual Ausdrücken?
In der Grafik seht ihr wie viel Luft prozentual in Relation zur Abfuhr zugeführt wird, ist das schon zu viel, gerade richtig oder noch zu wenig?
Ich denke, bedingt durch das schmale Netz an der Front des Gehäuses muss die Frischluftzufuhr sehr viel Druck und Volumen mitbringen - seht ihr das ähnlich, oder ist der Weg der Luft zum Lüfter egal für den Druck im Inneren? 
Last but not least; denkt ihr, ich kann mit diesem Airflow eine gute Kühlleistung trotz Überdruck erreichen?

Gehäuse:  Pure Base 600
CPU:           Ryzen 5 2600x
Graka:        Radeon RX580 nitro+

VG
sCheppeRkiSte


----------



## AK39 (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich würde nur Lüfter einer Firma/Sorte verbauen.

Jede Lüftersorte klingt etwas anders. Zwei verschiedene Lüfter mögen in db den gleichen Lärm produzieren wie zwei gleiche Lüfter. Trotzdem wirst du wahrscheinlich die verschiedenen Lüfter als lauter empfinden. 

Ansonsten, wieso gibt es eine Lüftersteuerung (über Mainboard oder Regler)?

Spiele einfach etwas mit der Lüftergeschwindigkeit und wähle die für dich optimale Einstellung.


----------



## sCheppeRkiSte (10. Dezember 2018)

AK39 schrieb:


> Ich würde nur Lüfter einer Firma/Sorte verbauen.
> 
> Jede Lüftersorte klingt etwas anders. Zwei verschiedene Lüfter mögen in db den gleichen Lärm produzieren wie zwei gleiche Lüfter. Trotzdem wirst du wahrscheinlich die verschiedenen Lüfter als lauter empfinden.
> 
> ...



Hey,

wie oben beschrieben ist für mich eine gute Kühlleistung wichtiger als die Lärmentwicklung.

Was die Rückfrage(?) zur Lüftersteuerung angeht, verstehe ich dich nicht so ganz.
Ja klar gibt es eine Lüftersteuerung, sogar gleich 2 verschiedene - sprich: entweder vom MB oder vom Gehäuse, oder eben eine Kombi aus beidem. Meine Absicht ist es aber sämtliche Lüfter über das Board zu steuern, in der Hoffnung, dass ich hier bedingt durch den hohen Luftdurchsatz so niedrige Temperaturen erreiche, dass die Lüfter erst gar nicht besonders schnell - und damit auch leiser - drehen.

Der einzige Haken an der Sache ist, dass die Enermax RGB lediglich über einen mitgelieferten Controller steuerbar sind, dh. bei denen gibt es weder die Möglichkeit sie direkt ans MB anzuschließen, noch sie über die Gehäuselüftersteuerung zu betreiben, da die Stecker vom Lüfter zum Controller proprietär sind.
Hierzu habe ich aber ein sehr interessantes Youtube Video gefunden (Link) in dem jemand die zwei Adern für den Lüfter abgezwackt hat und diese mit dem MB verbunden hat, so wäre also auch bei den Enermax die Steuerung über MB oder Gehäuse möglich, wobei ich ganz klar das MB nutzen möchte.


----------



## buggs001 (10. Dezember 2018)

Beim durchlesen hatte ich das Gefühl, da schießt jemand mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.

7 Lüfter für eine Ryzen 2600X CPU und eine 580er ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.
2 Lüfter vorne, unten rein und 2 Lüfter hinten, oben raus ist bei weitem ausreichend um sehr leise zu kühlen.

Sieh Dir z.B. mal den gezeichneten Luftpfeil vom oberen einblasenden Lüfter und vom vorderen ausblasenden Lüfter an.
Fällt Dir etwas auf ...?
Was denkst Du wie viel von dieser Zuluft beim CPU-Kühler ankommt bevor diese über die Öffnungen im Deckel wieder abgesaugt wird.
Somit würde ich minimum schon mal diese beiden Lüfter weg lassen.
(2 Lüfter weniger die sich nur gegenseitig die Luft wegnehmen --> Der PC wird schon mal leiser)


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe das Gehäuse vor kurzem nur mit Be Quiet-Lüftern bestückt als Kunden PC zusammengebaut.
Den kleineren, vormontierten Lüfter hab ich an die manuelle Frontsteuerung gehängt.

Zusätzlich kam noch ein 140er BeQuiet Silentwings 3 vorn rein.

Durch den BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4 war der PC praktisch unhörbar, auch bei Last.
Durch die manuelle Regelung kann man im Sommer noch den Frontlüfter beschleunigen und dann hört man den PC ganz leise rauschen.

Im Normalbetrieb hört man den PC nur, wenn man das Ohr direkt an das Gehäuse hält.

Also reichen ein Lüfter hinten und einer vorn aus.


----------



## sCheppeRkiSte (10. Dezember 2018)

buggs001 schrieb:


> Beim durchlesen hatte ich das Gefühl, da schießt jemand mit Kanonen auf Spatzen.
> 
> 7 Lüfter für eine Ryzen 2600X CPU und eine 580er ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.
> 2 Lüfter vorne, unten rein und 2 Lüfter hinten, oben raus ist bei weitem ausreichend um sehr leise zu kühlen.
> ...



Hey, ja du hast recht, natürlich ist das drüber, aber hier kommt eben die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zum tragen von der ich sprach (Optik, Leistung, Lärm).
Die drei RGB Lüfter im Deckel würden eben einfach gut aussehen, obschon der erste oben vorn und in der Front oben sich gegenseitig die Luft nehmen.

Alles geht eben nicht 
So wird er wieder lauter, das stimmt.

Aber eben für unterschiedliche Meinungen ist da der Thread da.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Dezember 2018)

sCheppeRkiSte schrieb:


> Da die Frischluftzufuhr nur durch die Front möglich ist, ich hier gegenüber den vier Ausgangslüftern nur drei 120er Lüfter platzieren kann und die Luft nur durch relativ enges Gitter
> an den Flanken der Front angesaugt werden kann, muss etwas mit viel Druck und genug Fördervolumen für den gewünschten Überdruck her.


Im Pure Base Backofen Überdruck zu erzeugen ist so wahrscheinlich wie Weltfrieden oder meinst du die Frontlüfter mit 1000U/min und die Anderen mit 100U/min ? 
Das klappt nur in einem Gehäuse mit Meshfront wobei die Frage bleibt wozu Überdruck ? Unterdruck saugt Luft unten und hinten ein was gut für die Grafikkarte ist !
Übrigens sind Deckellüfter vor dem CPU Kühler sinnlos weil sie Luft absaugen bevor diese durch den CPU Kühler gelangen konnte wo die eigentlich Kühlung erfolgt !

Kleiner Denkanstoß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Backofen vs. Airflow:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Performer Pure Base:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

